# Piranha I never saw before



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey Frank. I don't know if you remember me talking about a wholsaler haveing some piranhas called Hollandi. The fish had tons of little tiny black spots. I have never seen another fish quite like it.

Up untill now. I am sorry there is no tail shot. Wile surfing the web I found another pic that really resembled it. The distributer has some again. If you can give any oppinon to what kind of piranha this is I would appreciate it. They have agreed to hold 5 for me untill I can make the trip Saturday. Last time I went there, they had 3 in a 29 gallon. Not knowing what they are I have no idea about the shoaling in the home aquarium

Here is the pic I found online.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I can give a discription of the tail. It had a dark V and clear all the way to the end. About 1/4 inch totally clear tail... I hope you have a suggestion. If not I can post pics Next sunday....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i found this a while back also...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

still no tail shot though


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

With spots like that, body shape, clear eye and a dark "V" probably Pristobrycon striolatus. I'd have to see the entire body and tail to be sure. Your photos above just don't do it. Sorry.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

is this close? probley not, but hey, its got spots :laugh:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Smart a$$!







I suppose the snout matches too since it has one?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Smart a$$!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats the sperit









I suck at id'ing fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on Mar 1 2004, 08:14 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 29 2004, 10:17 PM)
> Smart a$$! I suppose the snout matches too since it has one?
> 
> ...


Naaaa, you're getting better at it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Smart a$$!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nitro's pic is marginatus, right?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Nitro's pic is marginatus, right?


 Yes it's a pic from OPEFE...


----------

